# Ford Truck problem



## Dieselman19 (Oct 26, 2003)

I bought a 1996 Ford F-250 and i had to do alot of work to it to get it running and i have used a couple times to plow but im still having a problem with the way it runs, it runs nice and smooth but some time it starts to act goofy, it wont idel and keeps stalling, it doesnt matter if you are driving or parked it acts the same, it is not all the time just once and awhile, but it is annoying, i have replaced the plugs, wires, distributor cap, fuel filter. Im getting sick of replacing things that dont fix it , can anyone think of anything else i may be missing???? I need some advice

Thanks
Bob
585 303 4813


----------



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

my f350psd would drive fine, then lose power & shake. I had it at 2 shops & they changed filter, & still did it. on the way to buy another chevy, I tried switching off the one tank & only ran rear tank....problem solved.
the tank must have shiet in it, just havent taken it off. If you have 2 tanks, try running one, & if it disapears, then you have same problem.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

i am unsure about the diesel but i know on gas motors there is an Idle air control valve on the top of the throttle body that controls idle. The littl eplunger in it moves back and fourth to adjust the idle and can easily be replaced.


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Man with it being a 7.3 psd your best bet is to take it into a Ford dealership that has a good competent diesel technician working there and authorize them 1 or 2 hours of check out time. That should be enough time for the tech to diagnose the problem then they can call you and let you make the decision of whether you can fix it yourself or if it is best to let them fix it. 

If you wanted to throw one last part at it I would put on a camshaft position sensor. Those have been notirious for failing since the PSD came out. The only bad thing is that it cost almost $200.00 but that is the best bet for this problem.

Go to a Autozone store before you go to a dealer and see if then can pull a code out of the PCM, if it does have a cam failure code then slap the cam position sensor in and let it rip. 

Good luck,

Justin


----------



## BAYDOG (Nov 27, 2004)

One of three things I would think. Idle Air Control Valve, Throtle Posistion sensor, or the Temp sensor.IAC can plug up and get goofy, TPS just wear out, and temp senor can send the wrong temp reading to the computor, and make it run rich or lean. These are easy to get too, and not real expensive.


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

Dieselman19 said:


> I bought a 1996 Ford F-250 and i had to do alot of work to it to get it running and i have used a couple times to plow but im still having a problem with the way it runs, it runs nice and smooth but some time it starts to act goofy, it wont idel and keeps stalling, it doesnt matter if you are driving or parked it acts the same, it is not all the time just once and awhile, but it is annoying, i have replaced the plugs, wires, distributor cap, fuel filter. Im getting sick of replacing things that dont fix it , can anyone think of anything else i may be missing???? I need some advice
> 
> Thanks
> Bob
> 585 303 4813


If he Replaced a Dist. cap,plugs and wires,it's gotta be a gasser motor.  I am guessing it's a 5.8L?-- Is the check engine light on or has it come on while having this problem?my first guess is if NO check engine light then either an idle air control motor or an 02 sensor.Ford sometimes has an idle air control motor failure and when they do I have found that 90 percent of the time cleaning them is pretty much a waste of time,compared to replacing it.Make sure that if your Check engine light is on and you fix whatever bad part is causing the problem that you unhook the negative battery terminal for about 15 to 30 seconds after replacing the part.


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

BAYDOG said:


> One of three things I would think. Idle Air Control Valve, Throtle Posistion sensor, or the Temp sensor.IAC can plug up and get goofy, TPS just wear out, and temp senor can send the wrong temp reading to the computor, and make it run rich or lean. These are easy to get too, and not real expensive.


Baydog----Where is Phelps?---Glens Falls Here.---By the way wouldn't a coolant temp sensor be a primary problem when starting up cold?--it's only an enrichment circuit for the fuel injection---fancy way of saying it's the same thing as a choke on a carb.....


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Whoops. I read his post then got down to his truck in the signature and forgot that he talked about already replacing the plugs wires and cap and rotor. 

I'm to sick rite now. I need to go and get some sleep so I can respond to threads better tomorrow. LOL


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Do you have dual tanks on that truck?
My old 96 F250 had problems like that on the front tank, until I replaced the pump.
The truck would idle poor at times and bog down under load (on occasion).
Switching to the rear tank while it was running poorly was like hitting the nitrous button.

Most people with dual tanks run the first tank dry before switching to the 2nd tank.
This is a bad Idea.
The electric in tank fuel pump is cooled by the fuel that passes through it and the surrounding fuel in the tank.
When you run them dry it wears them out fast.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Replace the throttle position sensor.
It's going bad.


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

YOu may also want to have a halfway decent mechanic throw the thing on a diagnostic machine and check for trouble codes, usually helps when your SOL on ideas. The TPS is a good start.....


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I would check to see if the fuel press is within spec.
At least you would know if it's a fuel problem before moving on.
Checking codes is the best place to start with any poor running problems I think some stores do it for free for you.


----------



## Dieselman19 (Oct 26, 2003)

I want to thank EVERYONE who has helped me solve my truck probelm, i couldnt have done it without your imput, it was the throttle position sensor, thanks to all who sumitted response, this is trully a wonderful site with a great member base, thanks    :redbounce


----------

